# downrigger weight?



## minnow (Apr 4, 2003)

How much is a fish shape mold 10 lb size worth?


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Ive seen them take as much as $100 if in good condition on Ebay.

Ill give you $25 for it.


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I'll make it $27.50 LOL.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

......If you give me $25.00 when you find one...I'll take it off your hands....probably originally made by Walker...these weights were the cats meow years ago....but ...alas...many have found that they tend to walk and sway too much that if your depth and distances between balls are not watched carefully....it's tangle city.......:sad:


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

I picked one up here I think, or Ebay, last year for under $20. I havent poured it, but let some people from here use it. That fish shaped weight is called a "Herbie"


----------

